# Flying Pigs!!!!!!!!!!!



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Here we go again.

Capt. Clint Sholmire and Myself made a late decision last night to head to east Matty to fish for trout in the morning. The plan was to take his boat, but after considerations we opted to take the Mosca.. Her first voyage to matty.

We left at 0400 from bayou vista and arrived at sargent beach ramp at 6am. We dropped the boat, loaded up and headed south. The water was majorly LOW, I mean LOW and it was a bit nippy running before daylight down the ditch. 

We arrive on our first spot after taking our time due to low water. We hopped out on the first wade and proceded to work our way to a gap in the shoreline.. Clint was throwing hard baits and i was throwing a fat boy.. after wading for about 20 minutes, I finally switched to soft plastic and got a few small bites. Ended up with 2 rat reds that were not to agressive.

We were talking back and forth and Clint yells out.. Stuck her!!!!!!! As he was reeling in, he starts saying.. Dude, she's got weight !!!!.. I look over and Clint was reeling as fast as he could with a VERY ANGRY PIG coming right at him.... She was dancing around and he was obviously trying to keep her from jumping, but this girl was having none of that.. She got about 3 foot in front of him and mouth fully open, she came flying out of the water about 18" and i see Clints lure going flying up.... and it was over with a splash... It was quite depressing for us both... She would have gone atleast 7#.... After condolences, we push on... on, and on and on for NADA.. Not a sniff ... We leave this spot after 2 1/2 hours of wading.

We go a few other places and have zero tide movement and ZERO wind.. Not a good spot to be in unfamiliar waters. So we meet up with a few other fisherman and shoot the sheet for a while. We eventually head back to the shoreline and start looking around, we see quite a few trout and reds scatter from us in shallow water but they were not interested in us, the boat or anything we threw at them.

We finally go back to the first spot for a long afternoon wade. We slide out of the boat close to where we were fishing this morning and procede to work the same area over. I wasnt getting any bites on hard baits, so i swapped over to a assassin and immediately stick a nice 5# trout... Things are looking up i think... A few minutes later, Clint sticks a 20" trout and then a 17" trout ( who was strung to feed my cats). We walk another few hundred yards without a bump. We decide that we walked through the fish, so we turn around and head back... After about 200 yards we both start picking up rat reds, about 20 of them lol... I switched over to a Killer Flats Minner in pumpkinseed because the reds were hitting so softly, I thought they needed a smaller bait.

I see a mullet flip and chunk into that direction hoping for a mother red since we were catching small ones... I slow my KFM way down and i feel a THUD,, SLAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I set the hook hard and It was ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Im yelling at Clint.. Dude I got a PIG!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is trying to jump on me, so I have my rod tip under the water just trying to keep her down.. The fight doesnt last long and she is lightly pulled into the net where we can look at her.. She is a total PIGGGGGGGG.... Roughly 28+ and over 8#s of very MEAN PIG lol... She even Bit Clint lol.... Clint got his camera and as i was trying to hold her up, i shouted at clint.. TAKE THE PICTURE NOW!!!!!!!! .. He pushed the button right as she went jumping out of my hand and SPLASH, she was gone... I looked over at him and said!! DID YOU GET THE SHOT... He just laughed at me and showed me that he had somewhat of a shot !!!!!!

Anyways, my hands were shaking!!! they always do that with big trout !!!! Im pumped now, but cant even work my bait anymore because my hands are still shaking.... This is why we do it folks!!!!!!

We continue wading and Clint sticks another 4#er and a few more rat reds.. By this time the sun is going down and its time to run back to sargent.. It was a very slow day, aside from the few fish in the am and the few fish in the pm but the big girls made it worth it.. Thanks for a great trip Clint.. Im ready to go back lol

All in all a very long day and a hard grind, but it payed off for us both.

Thomas


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Very cool... god job!! Love those big trout.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

You forgot to tell them about seeing all the sheepies!

I wish I had been there too but one of us has to work, LOL.

(those of you that know me know I just went back to work monday after 4 months off from UTMB)


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Tell Clint to leave them trout alone in matty and go back to west g and catch those carp.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice work Thomas, that is AWESOME


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice report, thanks for sharing, only wish I was there.


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

way to go TEX!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet! Way to go on those fatties. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice job. Haven't got to fish w/Clint in a while good to see ya'll got into some.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Atta boy Thomas from all of us at TTF!


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*CARP?*

Who said I can only catch Reds? lol I to still like to catch trout now and then.Killer Flat Minnows work good on trout too!


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, great trout. 

Kaylin, glad you're finally back at work.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

nice story and report


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice looking fish guys! Thomas, you made the right choice as I only found "dinner" fish at 16" to 20". No pigs, er...make that flying pigs!sad4sm


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome trip pics and story good job guys.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Thomas..now tell everyone what you told me via PM. You know, about the styro popping corks and hot lead with double dropped drum rigs, and I know you are a sucker for them glass beads and fresh dead see lice...LMAO


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Congrads*

*Dude.......Totally Awsome, *

Great post ...Iwas there with you. 
My hands were even shaking.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

DatDude said:


> Tell Clint to leave them trout alone in matty and go back to west g and catch those carp.[/quote good post texxan1 .. you need any more 5 gallon buckets?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

awesome catch Thomas


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Good job Guys! yall did well, better b glad ya didnt fish today, but the ducks were flying so I'm fine with that!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice read Thomas... The full moon may have a part in the slow action. If the pigs are flying.... keep low

You should of fished the night shift so msaddict could of joined you...LOL

You would of been skunked if Hollis went out. He is always in the next spot before you are. One fine Captain...

I am gonna get my yak and arse down east soon. And maybe the 12 gauge..


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Those are nice fish guys. When I see Clint he always tries to convince me how fun it is to chase those reds. However, I'll take the short spastic thrashing of a big trout over the long hard pull of a red any day. Clint is a good fisherman, but we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one. You should invest in a boga grip. Well worth the money if you do the catch and release thing. You won't have to estimate the weight and won't lose them while taking pics. Good luck fishing.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

plugger21 said:


> Those are nice fish guys. When I see Clint he always tries to convince me how fun it is to chase those reds. However, I'll take the short spastic thrashing of a big trout over the long hard pull of a red any day. Clint is a good fisherman, but we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one. You should invest in a boga grip. Well worth the money if you do the catch and release thing. You won't have to estimate the weight and won't lose them while taking pics. Good luck fishing.


We already have boga grips. They are only effective though if you actually grab the fish with them :biggrin:


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok now woman, dont bug me about the boga.. I took my NET, just because of the last tournament red that i lost because i just had the boga lol... Next time, im taking BOTH........


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Ya'll sound like you're married?:smile:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome.....


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*married*

They are!!!!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Heh heh, he kidding on ya Clint. Thats Jerry...the other fishing buddy, lol. He has personally witnessed the "married couple that fishes together" phenomenon


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

7 pounds! what?! That pig was at least 10 pounds if not 11!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Good job Tom, nice trip


----------

